

Dear Airlines: This Is What Your Boarding Passes Should Look Like - AshFurrow
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/airlines-please-adopt-this-smart-boarding-pass-redesign/?mbid=social12379194

======
aroch
Except airlines still run DOS and Windows 3.0.1 for the computer reservation
system and use dot-matrix printers because that's the only thing compatible.
Color isn't even on the table with their current setup.

